
Show HN: I made a Chrome extension that let's you review any movie on Netflix - szadok
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webwrap/ndgbomimpkpkhdgfjamadadpmfmbajbi
======
szadok
Or review and comment on any web page :)

